# Bleeding around baby's bottom - not nappy rash



## snagglepat

Hi there,

I wanted to ask if anyone can shed any light on what has just happened with my daughter. I just changed her nappy - it had been 2-3 hours since the last change and she'd done a poo (I know this was just before the change thanks to her usual accompanying wriggles/grunts and following smell). When cleaning her up I noticed what looked like fresh blood on the wipe. I checked and she had what appeared to be fresh grazes on the skin around her anus. There was no obvious irritation, no redness, no sign of anything being wrong but when I wiped it clean again I could see a number of small cuts freshly bleeding - there were maybe 10-12 in all. It really looked exactly like a graze in her bottom. Her anus itself looked fine and she's had no nappy rash, redness or tenderness for months, and this looked nothing like the nappy rash she's had in the past. The poo in the nappy (sorry if TMI) looked like a normal poo. I did wonder if she'd somehow swallowed some gravel or something and this had passed and cut her once in the nappy, but there was nothing out of the ordinary in it. She's 9 months old and not in anyway constipated - this was her third poo of the day.

Has anyone else experienced this? Any idea what might have caused it? 

Gina.


----------



## jeanette

Hi Gina

How is your dd?

Im not too sure what this could be, but I would always recommend that you got your gorgeous dd seen by your GP. At least then you can be reassured and know what caused it.

Jxxxx


----------

